# Septer III Sneak Preview!!!!!!!!!!!



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Can I have one now?? PLEEEEAASSEEE???? with a anodized flame finish?   


really, looks sharp....what about the grip area???


--mike


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

This is just a sneak preview I will show you more later. I have to keep you in suspense. He he he


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2002)

*ScepterIII*

Griv, you're teasing us, show a little more!


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

So GRIV..... have you flipped any arrows with the S3 yet??


Shootin-Str8


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

What a tease....Pan down...Pan down.....


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Looks good!!!

-CG


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Yes I have shot quite a few arrows out of it and WOW!!! it shoots!

I can't wait until I can shoot it in a tournament.  (maybe washington state FITA ?)


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Scepter III*

Hey, are you guys going to offer this bow with cams to fit pigmys
or do we have to order it with the 10" limbs that look like paint sticks?
Jbird


----------



## deadctr (May 28, 2002)

*DAMN*

A nice sleak contemporary design.....

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'll take mine in Pro-Red 60# Fury X... Can't wait for more pics...


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

GRIV...

So far looks good!! Besides riser design is ther any other surprises for the S-III planed that you can let us in on??

Cams ... Limbs ... Colors... Anything??


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

George,

Thanks for the appetizer... I will place an order as soon as it becomes available. 

Outstanding timing as well!

Stan


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*JBird's bow!*

GRIV, Hey just send JBird's new S3 to my house and I'll keep it for him till he grows into it! Ken


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

I guess I have to start saving my pennies. Maybe I'll have enough saved by the time they become available.


----------



## 3spot (May 29, 2002)

*nice*

Griv I cant wait to get my own the bow looks awesome im excited about buying one in pro blue . 3spot


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Oh boy!!!*

Looks nice! Need to see what the shelf and handle/grip look like though.

-Jon

P.S. When can I expect mine


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

From the little you have shown us it's a great lookin bow, so far. Thanks for the peek. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

George,

You are going to go shoot a FITA ? When is it ? I have to go to see this to believe it . You should go and shoot the Pac Coast Championships with me and Martin. Just have to give you a bad time.

Reo


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

I agree Reo!!

If you want some tight competition come shoot the Pac coast this year. Reo, try talk dad into that one too, that way its like a mini world champs!

(WA State Fita...the one time we get george to go to a outdoor fita, and i cant get there..........)


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

Martin,

I will try with dad but it will be hard. That is hunting season and for him to get ready would be hard he says but I will keep trying. This shoot should be a good one this year if we can get everyone to go logan is thinking about it to. The hardest to get to go will be the great George he won't shoot outdoors with any of us. 

Keep trying 

Reo


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I have been doing alot more outdoors than you think lately. Depending on the date and what I have going on, I just may see you there. 

You better eat your wheaties and pack a sack lunch! LOL

If you give me too much guff I'll hold your Scepter III until after the shoot.


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

George you know we have to give someone a bad time. I hope that everything went well today so you better get better so we can give you a hard time and not fell bad about it. Hope you go with us to Pac Coast it would be fun.

Reo


----------



## MartinZ (Jun 25, 2002)

Please bring on the specter III


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

What is the date for the pac coast champs? My son and are are looking to attend for the first time this year?

-- Steve


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

GRIV, I don't think shooting in the warehouse w/ no wind or skeeters, perfect lighting, etc. -- even if you are shooting more than 20yds -- is quite the same as shooting "outdoors". At least that's what Martin told me !

>>-------->


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Surprise Bow*



GRIV said:


> *Yes I have shot quite a few arrows out of it and WOW!!! it shoots!
> 
> I can't wait until I can shoot it in a tournament.  (maybe washington state FITA ?) *


  Sneeky is good but I can not wait to shoot it..........if it shoots better then the Cougar Elite w/ fury X I want 2 .......as the Fury X is shooting better then any bow I have shot in my 47 years of shooting.....as for Martin I will take 2 of everything.............love shooting your gear and the dealer I shoot Martin for as I am on your Dealer shooting program!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

GRIV said:


> *I have been doing alot more outdoors than you think lately. Depending on the date and what I have going on, I just may see you there.
> 
> You better eat your wheaties and pack a sack lunch! LOL
> 
> If you give me too much guff I'll hold your Scepter III until after the shoot.  *


 Are you going to make them backwards? I am a left handed French man and everything I do is backwards!!!!!Shoot left goes right...........shoot high it goes low............shoot to the right goes left.........The ONLY THINGI DO RIGHT IS TO SHOOT MARTIN!!!!!!!!!!IS THERE A ANOTHER BRAND??????!!!???? JIM DESPART IS THE BEST!!!!!!EVEN THE READERS IN ARCHERY BUSINESS AGREED WITH ME ON THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

